# My hedgehog wont eat fruit?



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2009)

My hedgehog is about ten weeks old right now. He eats Iams kitten food but i cant get him to eat any fruits or even hard boiled eggs. I tried some baby food and he doesn't seem to like that either. Does anyone have any suggestions of what to give him so that he has all of the correct nutrients.

Thanks


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't get either of my girls to eat anything but cat food either.
I did get them to eat a small piece of turkey once but that was it.  
I would also like to know of something that my girls will eat.

Sorry I can't help with yours.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Iams is not a god food at all, the best bet for him to get all of his nutrients is to pick 2-3 foods on the dry cat food list in the diet and nutrition forum.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't get mine to eat fruits or veggies either. Some treats he does like, though, are bits of chicken/turkey, and scrambled eggs. He loves scrambled eggs.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Regularly offer a small selection of appropriate fruits/meats/veggies. One day you'll wake up and they'll be gone. It's just the way hedgehogs are. 

Start with the favorites - watermelon and strawberries are big here. Poached or baked salmon can cause riots if I don't put enough on the plate. Sweet potatoes, butternut squash and corn on the cob are the veggies of choice.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, some like the texture of baby food, some don't. If yours will eat it, offering Beechnut baby foods is a good way to get in extra fruits and veggies.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My 2 likes the texture on their feet apparently :roll: 
Just not in their mouth. lol :lol:


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2009)

haha mine does the same with baby food. He loves to walk around in it and make a mess in the cage :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah the first time I fed them any (or tried to) I came in the room to all these little reddish orange foot prints on their light yellow liner. I thought it was blood and started to freak! :shock: then I looked closer and was like 
nope that's the sweet potatoes! 
I was so relieved!


----------

